

How to search for submissions? - flashgordon

Is it possible to search for submission made earlier by keywords or urls?  I would like to ensure that I dont submit links already submitted here.  In fact I dont want to resubmit what has been redditted as well, but I am not on reddit so thats a whole different issue.<p>Any ideas?
======
tome
You could use Google, and add "site:news.ycombinator.com" at the end of your
search terms.

------
eb
<http://searchyc.com>

